# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nje nenforum mbi ligjin do ishte frytdhenes.

## Meriamun

Nje nenforum I tille me qellim informimin dhe asistencen legale te marre prej artkujsh mbi legjislacionin shqiptar, antare te cilet jane te atij profesioni etjere mund te jete shume I dobishem.

----------


## Albo

Ekziston nje nenforum me titull "Ndihmoni njeri-tjetrin" ku secili mund te kerkoje ndihme mbi cdo lloj problemi qe mund te hasi dhe anetaret e tjere qe kane informacion i vijne ne ndihme. Nuk jemi kunder hapjes se nenforumeve me specifike, por kushtet jane dy:

1. Duhet te kete interes nga anetaret e forumit.

2. Duhet te kete anetare te forumit te specializuar apo ne profesion ne ate fushe, qe te marrin persiper te ofrojne ndihmen e tyre vullnetarisht.

Nese ka interes nga anetaret nepermjet  temave dhe postimeve qe bejne ne keto tema, dhe nese dalin disa anetare qe jane juriste ne profesion qe marrin persiper te pergjigjen e ofrojne ndihme ne forumin shqiptar, do ta hapnim nje nenforum te tille me kenaqesi.

Thjeshte nuk duam te hapim nenforume qe nuk kane interes ose nuk marrin ndihmen qe kerkojne.

Albo

----------

